# MonArk HIN# troubles and woes...



## Trapper02 (May 1, 2012)

Here is the number on my boat. 







Based on that how to read you Serial # i think that's a "D" next to the "989" But the paper work the guy gave me he typed a "0" i see how it could be mistaken.
https://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/hin.htm

I have to file for a Lost Title and just want to make sure i get my info correct before i send it off and have to make multiple trips to the Tag agency. He did have the boat registered in Arkansas but they dont need a title to register it. But it does have a 2011 registration that they can look up.

On the form for the lost title it ask for a HIN# but all the boat has is that serial number. ARZ073900989 So i guess i can put that in the blank?

Can you call MonArk or now know as SeaArk as have them look up the boat?


----------



## Trapper02 (May 1, 2012)

Update: just talked to Tag Agency here in OK now they say they want a copy of the "Arkansas Registration" paper. They have no way of looking it up since a different state.

The nice craigslist seller is going to get a new copy for me from the AR DMV in a few days and mail it out.  

Which my guess is that it will probably have the correct info i need on that paper work.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 2, 2012)

I believe that number is your HIN#

Here what a free HIN look-up came up with

Free HIN Check Results 
HIN: arz07390d989 
Model Year: 1989 
Certification Year: 1989 (April) 
Manufacturer: ARKANSAS HOMEMADE BOATS 
Manufacturer City/State: AR 

Heres the link

https://www.boathistoryreport.com/


----------



## Trapper02 (May 2, 2012)

Nice thank you, i was wondering if there was something like that too look up HIN numbers.

Well that solves that problem its a D. Great gotta fix paper work.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 15, 2012)

Well still waiting on my copy of the regisration from the seller, sent a reminder today. Kinda sounds like he forgot and would try to hurry and get it for me.

I called the Tag Agency to ask them questions. Since the boat is out of state, they then asked it it had previously been registered. To this i said yes. Well you need to bring in a copy of the registration papers. Well i dont have that i say. You got to have a copy, again they say. So then i ask well i have the numbers on the side of the boat can you look it up? Sorry we can only look up OK numbers. We can't look up out of state numbers.

Of course when i hang up the phone i then think to myself after it sinks in a little more... If you CANT look up out of state registration numbers to begin with, then when i go down to the Tag Agency and they ask if the boat has ever been registered, why wouldn't i just say... "no it has not." Case closed end of story. Continue on with the Bill of Sale and filing for a lost title. They say they have no way of checking to see if the boat has been registered cause apparently they can't look up out of state registration so how would they know it was ever registered? 

They only thing a buddy and i could come up with is if AR dude ever wanted to say his boat was stolen, i guess he could be like "see if still have the registration papers the boat is still mine. its stolen!" Even though i have signed documents and notarized too go with the bill of sale. But i guess you could fake that if you stole the boat, cause even then i still wouldn't have the proper registration papers.

So in a way i see it as a way to protect me, if not i am just taking a chance he doesnt ever decide to try and claim his boat was stolen by some guy in Muskogee, OK.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 23, 2012)

Well good/bad news got a copy of the registration in today!

Bad news is the HIN# is wrong on the ARK registration too! it says 0989 instead of D989 oh well im gonna just roll with it and see what happens.

And according to the HIN# lookup site it clearly should be D989 which is what it looks like on the back of the boat.

So since its 0989 on an official ARK registration form the easy thing to do is leave it like that and go about my business... unless it throws kink into the process and probably will when they try to issue a title which was not needed in ARK so i can see how in ARK it wouldnt be a big deal. ARK Probably didnt even look up the HIN# and just typed it up.

I get the feeling i will be making a trip back to ARK soon, at least i have the papers signed showing i am the new owner and should be able to do this my self... crap i should probably just go ahead and do this. I know once they try to look it up in OKC it wont match anything. I can't see them going. "oh darn this 0 should be a D well no big deal i can fix that i see how it could be mistaken" It can't be that easy... could it? lol I see it more like "BAH wrong! mail back with a note saying screw you Mr Trapper!" muahahah. 

Think i'll try and call the ARK tag agency tomorrow and see what can and should be done, I am the new owner i have the proper papers how hard should it be to get fixed, you wouldnt think it should be at least.


----------



## garzilla (May 23, 2012)

I, personally, would roll with whatever the PAPERWORK you have says.

Then make a new little tag for the boat, break out the engraving pen, and make darn sure your letters are neat, rivet in place, and go fishing.

The less the "man" knows, the better.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 24, 2012)

I would be all for that, but i bought the boat in ARK and live in OK. If i want to get the boat properly tagged in OK to keep the man off my back while fishing i need a title for the boat to be able to get it tagged. In order to get tagged i have to send in the ARK registration and file for a lost title.

I am not sure their process on handing out titles but since i can look up HIN# online i would assume they have a way of looking up HIN#'s to make sure they are typed up correctly and check out. They look up the 0989 and see it doesnt match up. No new title, not able to get OK tag to fish legally on OK waters.

My buddy said if it comes down to it file for a lost title as if someone abandoned the boat on my property. But that in tells running a few newspaper ads to "search" for the owner and i think some other stuff.

This paper nightmare is enough to make you want to sell the boat.


----------



## garzilla (May 24, 2012)

Here, we're required to send in the old registration paperwork....they'll just use the numbers off that.

I'm in the same predicament with my new boat...well kinda.

wifes aunt bought the boat
she gave the boat to me, but lost the title.
I have old registration papers, bill of sale, etc....

I need to get ahold of the previous owners to fill out a "power of attorney" form....they may be deceased...STUCK!!!!!!!!!!!

Illinois are nazi's when it comes to registering anything.

My buddy did it all on WI website, like his friends dad built the boat in 1969..I'll roll WI stickers til they expire, then, I'll be able to re register here in IL if I even need to, no problem....all they want is their money.

Illinois wants their money too, but they prefer to get it from crooked politicians. 8)


EDIT...just dug out my paperwork for both of my boats....that website didn't pull any history for either one........ :?: :?: :twisted:

Double edit....they'll do a search, as long as is doesn't come back stolen...you'll get your title....I'm sure.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 24, 2012)

You know it may be just that simple send in what i got and they use the numbers on what ARK used to register it. I guess if it doesnt work they will send it back and i can then worry about going to ARK after that.

WOW you need power of attorney? thats crazy extreme!

Good job on finding away around the system.

I'll go to the tag agency tomorrow and have them send in what i got maybe they will just use the "0" instead of the "D" type it up and careless.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 24, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info. It shouldnt come back stolen. especially with the wrong number lol I am just worried when they type in the HIN# they will see this...






Then that is followed by oops Mr Trapper sorry out of luck get the HIN# fixed on your registration.

And then i drive to ARK and tell them what happened and they say since i dont live in ARK i need the previous owner who it was orginally registered to come down and get it fixed cause they want to type in his address on the registration paper not some ole Okie's name and info. It was like pulling teeth to beg the guy to go get the current registration that he lost at the tag agency.

I dunno i guess i am just preparing for the worse in my head to figure out what i may have to do next.

Maybe OKC will be nice and go "ohhhh silly ARK they clearly typed this in wrong."


----------



## garzilla (May 24, 2012)

That's the same thing I got for both boats....I guess they're too old.

My one is a 70 Lund, the other is a richline, but papered as "homemade"...


I bet after a certain vintage, that site doesn't work.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 24, 2012)

Called a OK tag agency today, they said if it was wrong on the registration that it will need to be fixed. Really wasn't much help.

Im on the line with ARK tag office right now they are looking up the registration # right now. Just hope its something i can take care of and not need to drag the former owner into this.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 24, 2012)

WOOT!!!!

Finally i found a nice lady who works for the tag agency and cares!!!!

Karen at the ARK Tag office. Said exactly the problem, "its clearly a mistake it should be a "D" when i look up the HIN# nothing. but when i change the "0" to a "D" like you said there it is. That character in that spot is supposed to be a letter and not a number any one can see that when trying to search this HIN. I see your problem, you file for a lost title in OK and they will say HIN# is not valid try again."

All i gotta do is take an etching of the HIN# on the boat and fax over her a copy and she will mail ME not the old owner the new registration papers with the corrected HIN#

I specifically asked her you wont have any problems mailing me in Oklahoma the new registration right? "Nope just put your mailing address on the fax and we will send it right out!" I was on hold 20 mins while she found out what we needed to do, so glad she was willing to take the time to help me out. There are good people out there. 

Then finally with all the corrected and proper paper work i can get this tagged.


----------



## Kismet (May 24, 2012)

People like that are a joy, aren't they?

I usually preface my questions to state agencies with "Could I speak to the person in charge of stupid inquiries?"

They laugh, and it takes the edge off whatever question. Dealing with the public on the phone, or in person, in a bureaucratic job is pretty punishing to a person's sensibilities.

Congratulations.


----------



## garzilla (May 24, 2012)

Cool! And it's done correctly now.


----------



## Vermonster (May 24, 2012)

Congrats on getting it legal Trapper! I know from experience that is a load off your shoulders.


----------



## Trapper02 (May 24, 2012)

Thank you!

Man i tell you i feel so much better, i bet i stayed up until 2am reading stuff other people went through etc. trying to figure out what needs and can be done

I got the etching done at lunch, faxed over that with my name, address, and reg number. I was afraid it may be a little dark, but i called the nice lady to make sure she got it and and could read it. She said "perfect i'll run it upstairs and get it corrected." It will either get mailed out to me today or first thing in the morning.

So hopefully early next week i have the new registration in my hands with corrected HIN and can finally send off for my new title.


----------

